# BenQ PD3200U 32 inch 4K Designer Monitor - Should I or Shouldn't I ?



## amcliz (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi there....

My Apple 27" LED Cinema Display (not Thunderbolt version) is giving me trouble for the past two years, as it can erratically flicker on and off. Recently I upgraded my old graphics card that came with my MacPro 12 Core (Mid 2010) to a new Sapphire PULSE RX580 and upgraded to macOS Mojave. I absolutely love the update and my computer is feeling so snappy and responsive... that I feel if I get a new 4K monitor I pretty much have a revamped systematic m that will keep me happy for another few years... especially until I get the see to the new MacPro 2019 offering.

I had hoped the new graphics card might fix the flickering on and off issue with my monitor but it didnt’t. I read on a previous Forum Thread, this issue could be a power supply issue within the monitor itself.

I have never purchased anything other than an Apple Monitor... and as this is core to my workflow.. I need to be sure I'mn getting as good a performance I can without going all out crazy on budget as I know also that Apple is making a new standalone monitor for the new MacPro 2019.

I have trawled YouTube and Review sites for a reasonable 4K monitor and the BenQ PD3200U 32 inch 4K Designer Monitor is the one that I felt ticket a lot of boxes for me, but I have read that it doesn't support Adobe RGB, I have always used this... should I back off on this monitor... or can anyone else recommend this or a similar monitor for a similar type budget that does support Adobe RGB.

I'm an old skool graphic designer and the core apps I use are: Photoshop CC (Latest Subscription Version), Illustrator CC (Latest Subscription Version), QuarkXpress 2018, Adobe Acrobat DC Pro (Latest Subscription Version), Adobe Lightroom CC (Latest Subscription Version) and minimal Final Cut Pro X.

I would be grateful of any feedback comments or suggestions.


Regards,
Anthony


----------

